# 40 Gal Breeder



## Slimcity (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello pfury I am a newcomer to this site and to the hobby and I am seeking a little guidance. I've done a lot of reading and research referring to rbp and decided to get a tank and start a shoal so I found a pretty decent tank on Craigslist for a few bucks and got some equipment over at the lfs. So I got a 40 gal breeder guy said he used to have turtles in it I then got a ac70 filter, heater, and air stone. Oh and I also got some QuickStart and stress coat chemicals for the water. I set everything up let it run for a day and got a lil pleco to start the cycling process well a friend of mine had sum 1 inch rbp and I grabbed 3 from him when I put them in they were acting a lil strange side swimming laying on the bottom of the tank and staying real close to the air stone it seemed only 1 really took to the tank and would swim freely without any problems. A day after adding them my tank water has gotten really cloudy and I did some reading and decided to do a 50 percent water change that did clear it up a lil but water is still cloudy so a day after the water change I found one not breathing dead on the bottom







a day after that I think the one that took to the take in the beginning killed the other off because I woke up and found the other one curled up being sucked into the filter I was devastated so now I have just the baby pleco and one strong rbp he seems to be doing ok eating bloodworms and shrimp I plan on ordering 10 more in the next week or so and having them in there for a couple months until I can get there bigger tank ready do I need more filtration and wag should I do to get ready?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Tank was prob not cycled.

I would suggest getting a good liquid test kit (API master kit works well for me) so you know whats going on with water parameters and when the cycle is complete. It would also help if you could get some established media from a cycled tank


----------



## Slimcity (Apr 5, 2015)

I will be going over to petco and picking one up I saw it and knew I should of picked it up when I saw it its a master kit that lets you test all the levels but thanks for the feed back. For the upcoming 10 rbp that I want to add do I need more filtration or is what I have suffient for my 40gal?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You will likely need to add a canister before they become decent sized... hang on filters arent great for Ps, messy eaters / anything but tetras and community fish need WAY more filter power.

Also a 40 gal tank wont last more than a few weeks, so start shopping ASAP


----------



## Slimcity (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the knowledge God bless


----------

